# Look what this IDIOT DID.



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Toro Snow Blower 32" you just gotta see this 1.*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Yea right, $500 bucks without the original tank. Maybe this is another Museum Piece price.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Yea right, $500 bucks without the original tank. Maybe this is another Museum Piece price.


Good call there BROTHER GRUNT.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

that tank looks like its ready to fall off


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't really understand what we are looking at here..the large engine cover looks original, paint matches, although I have never seen a cover like that on a Toro before..and yes, the gas tank is very odd..but why? Anyone have any photos of what this is supposed to look like?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

That is what I call overpriced. $250 to $300 if running well. Not like it is in mint condition and the lawn mower gas tank looks really bad on the machine. Original most likely rusted out.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

should look like this scott


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> I don't really understand what we are looking at here..the large engine cover looks original, paint matches, although I have never seen a cover like that on a Toro before..and yes, the gas tank is very odd..but why? Anyone have any photos of what this is supposed to look like?


 the guy put a new style gas tank on there. where as it should have been the shoe box style in metal or plastic. if you get my train of thought. the guy jerry rigged the new style BRIGGS fuel tank on there.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt on this. Maybe the guy just didn't have the means to do it right or maybe h couldn't find the correct tank. Believe me Ive seen *lots* worse rigging. Price is crazy though.


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Well, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt on this. Maybe the guy just didn't have the means to do it right or maybe h couldn't find the correct tank. Believe me Ive seen *lots* worse rigging. Price is crazy though.


I think thats the point they are trying make. You can't ask top $ for a jerry rigged machine. If they do that kind of work on the outside, what's the inside of the engine like?


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Someone used what was available. Not sure why he didn't use a plastic Tecumseh tank and some large ty wraps though, you can find those things anywhere for next to nothing and they more or less fit. Or an '87+ Briggs & Stratton tank for that style engine which is plastic.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe he used what he already had in his garage?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

are those bibi holes on the shifter/control panel?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

my Gilson Unitrol had a rotted out tank. so many holes it could not be fixed. I put a $10 Tecumseh metal tank on it from an HM80, because the Briggs tank is hard to find locally, and the ones on Ebay cost as much as what I paid for the machine. no big deal. the straps actually fit it.

he could have at least put it on there straight...but ?? hey, it's only a snowblower ?

what I'd like to know in the pic is, what that thing hanging down from the left handle bar ??


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> what I'd like to know in the pic is, what that thing hanging down from the left handle bar ??


Looks like 4 old powersaw cutting chains.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

The price is now $200.00.


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

I might just have to go look this thing, after all I live minutes away from it's location. I was really hoping it was a rare blower and he had it grossly under priced, after seeing it and reading the post I was quickly corrected in my thinking.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I paid $175 for my toro 826 and $25 of that was a tip cause I got a flat on the way to the guys house. he came out to where I was stranded took the tire and had it plugged


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Uh Oh, he might be amongst us and heard us talking smack about his machine. Sorry.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Uh Oh, he might be amongst us and heard us talking smack about his machine. Sorry.


It is a small world. Not everyone is perfect.

That's all I'm saying on this thread.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Grunt said:


> Uh Oh, he might be amongst us and heard us talking smack about his machine. Sorry.


Well, something happened since he dropped $300.00 fromt his original price. Y'all done got him upset.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Well, something happened since he dropped $300.00 fromt his original price. Y'all done got him upset.


Maybe we can get a commission on the final selling price after all the work WE did to get it reduced.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Well, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt on this. Maybe the guy just didn't have the means to do it right or maybe h couldn't find the correct tank. Believe me Ive seen *lots* worse rigging. Price is crazy though.


 FINALLY a new pic. like this 1 much better there BROTHER JOE.


----------

